# Walang pakialam sa iba



## HeyJoe66

Hello,
Please let me know if I am interpreting this message from a friend correctly - 

"Akala ko noon ang American ay walang pakialam sa iba."

I think she is saying - she didn't think Americans would want to be bothered with such things - close enough?


----------



## DotterKat

Close, but the last part could be made better.


HeyJoe66 said:


> "akala ko noon ang american ay walang pakialam sa iba"...... she didn't think Americans would want to be bothered with _such things_



I previously thought OR I used to be under the impression that Americans [did not care about *other people* / did not want to have anything to do *with others*].

"...*sa iba*" in the original text refers to people rather than objects or ideas.


----------



## ppsantos

I used to think that Americans did not care about others.


----------



## HeyJoe66

I do care......   and thank you very much for helping.


----------



## mataripis

"I thought that americans don't care about other people."


----------

